# Daisy action shots



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We met Barney this morning. He is a F1 Cockapoo and is a fabulous dog but takes after his working Cocker dad! 

Saying hello...









Chasing fun!


















Daisy disapears.......and then comes back! 









And finally....floating Cockapoo









Don't worry I will get bored soon and stop posting my piccies!  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pics. What camera did you go for Sarah?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't apologise! I and am sure everyone else love as many pics as poss! - and always very interesting to see the different variations of cockapoo!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Never apologise for posting pics of the gorgeous Daisy  Madeleine loved taking photos until she took up A Level Photography and now finds it all a chore  Hopefully she will regain her enthusiasm for it once the exams are out of the way and we will inundate you with photos of Beau  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Great pics. What camera did you go for Sarah?


I bought a Sony NEX-5. I got really lucky and got it for £299 in Jessops. I haven't seen it this cheap anywhere else but they were clearing out stock due to a new model coming out. Although for me it was expensive this is my investment camera as I can buy (save for) lenses for it and it is helping me to adjust the manual settings. I have never fiddled with cameras before but this seems to make it very simple. I have been taking great pictures of the kids aswell and I am really pleased with it. I feel like I have a new toy!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Lovely photo's. I would love a lovely new camera...will have to wait though, unless I start dropping hints to my dad around christmas

It still amazes me that Poo's can all look so so different. All are gorgeous of course.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and please keep posting, I never get bored of seeing cockapoos  I would have never known that Barney was a cockapoo if you hadn't said, he really takes after the cocker spaniel doesn't he. I wonder if the rest of his litter looked the same or if there was a mix? Do you think it's because his dad was the cocker spaniel rather then the other way round? It's all very interesting.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great photos Sarah ... but even better cockapoos  

I think Daisy is flirting with Barney


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I love your photo's. Well worth the effort


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I love action pics best of all


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely photos! X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving the daisy doodle snapsxx


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

beautiful


----------

